# Fresh Kill



## orville (Oct 10, 2009)

Just took 2 venison shoulders out of the Redneck Smokehouse. MMMMMM- Good! The other day someone asked me when hunting season starts in Arkansas. I told them that I don’t think it ended from last year.


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks Great


----------



## alx (Oct 10, 2009)

Sweet.Enjoy that fine grub...


----------



## bassman (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks good so far, Orville.  Cut that sucker open and lets see whats inside!


----------



## jlmacc (Oct 10, 2009)

That looks pretty darn tasty there!My father inlaw hunts like crazy.Just curious on how you prepared the meat before you smoked it?


----------



## orville (Oct 11, 2009)

I put a light dry rub on it and a can of root beer around it. The slow smoke will kill the game taste and the root beer will keep it from drying out. Plus you get that light sweet taste. I keep it in the smokehouse for 32 hrs at 175. The smoke ring was over an inch. I like to keep the temp at 175. If you go over the meat will crust up. If you go under 125 the meat will creosol up and get bitter. It will depends on your smoker. Mine will hold the heat for 4 hrs after the fire is out. Remember deer has very little fat and will crust to soon and try out.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks good so far, keep the qview coming...


----------



## rw willy (Oct 17, 2009)

I like the looks of that!  But, is cooking at 175 too low?  Thats a large mass of meat to sit at lower temps for a long time.
I understand the smoke cure aspect of it.  Aka hams and the like.  But you are cooking not curing.
Not busting your b*lls.  Again I like the smoke house and the recipe with rootbeer.
Just asking?


----------

